
AT&T Archives – The Viewtron System and Sceptre Videotex Terminal (1983) - js2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgYkpk9nJnE
======
js2
At 3:24 in the video an ad for my father's business at the time (long since
out of business) appears for a split-second. Immortalized in AT&T's tech
archives.

I had forgotten he'd advertised on Viewtron. We also beta tested the service,
then had the production hardware (which if I know my dad, is still stashed in
his garage somewhere).

